# KDE 4.6.0 i programy Qt

## dylon

Witajcie.

Mam zgryz  :Smile: 

Zrobiłem update całego systemu włącznie z Kde.

Teraz nie mogę uruchomić żadnego programu z interfejsem Qt bo dostaje seg.fault  :Sad: 

Również styl okien jest ciągle taki sam (paskudny,toporny wygląd) niezależnie od wyboru...

Style gtk działają poprawnie, dlatego prawie jestem pewien  :Smile:  , że to sprawa Qt.

Powróciłem z wersją PyQt do stabilnej 4.8.1 ale to nic nie daje.

Nie chciałbym też wracać z całym kde.

Co mógłbym jeszcze sprawdzić/przekompilowac?

moje emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.9.35 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-dylon x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-dylon-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 04 Feb 2011 21:15:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 2.7.1, 3.1.3

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.21

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.5, 4.4.4-r1, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages metadata-transfer news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kist-overlay /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/mozilla /var/lib/layman/kist-overlay /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/mozilla /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 ape apm asf aspell bash-completion berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dv dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras faac fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif glibc-omitfp gpm gtk iconv ieee1394 ipv6 java jpeg kde kde4 lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptl_only nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon pmu png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline sasl sdl session slang smp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype tv udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zip zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x hda-intel hdsp hdspm" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wlos

revdep-rebuild zrobiony?

nie możesz uruchomić żadnego programu opartego z QT? ale KDE Ci się włącza?

----------

## dylon

 *wlos wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild zrobiony?
> 
> nie możesz uruchomić żadnego programu opartego z QT? ale KDE Ci się włącza?

 

Oczywiście, że rev-dep zrobiony  :Wink: 

Programy kde uruchamiają się ze stylem foxy (taki chyba standardowy-badziewny w kde) mimo, że ustawiony jest inny - niezależnie jaki i tak się wyświetla foxy.

Programy spoza kde z interfejsem qt:

- część działa również wyświetlając styl foxy (np. kaffeine, smplaeyer etc.) (te zaczęły działać po przekompilowaniu każdej wersji pyqt z portage i powrocie do najnowszej - więc zupełnie zgłupiałem) 

- część nie działa - wywalają seg.fault (np. tlen, qnapi)

----------

## unK

jakim gcc było kompilowane qt? 4.5* czy 4.4*?

----------

## dylon

 *unK wrote:*   

> jakim gcc było kompilowane qt? 4.5* czy 4.4*?

 

dokładnie 4.5.2

I nie tylko qt ale i wszystko co kompilowałem od jakiś dwóch miesięcy.

----------

## unK

hmm, to wytrop, skąd się segfault bierze. uruchom aplikację, która segfaultuje w gdb i jak się wywali to spójrz na backtrace, który powinien prowadzić do biblioteki, w której segfault nastąpił.

----------

## Zwierzak

Spróbuj tak, przełącz styl w KDE na Oxygen lub jakiś domyślny i wtedy uruchom te programy. Ja zauważyłem, że niektóre programy zarówno KDE jak i Qt wywalają mi się ze stylem bespian, którego bardzo lubię. Dlatego nie działa np. okno konfiguracji w KNetworkManager i kiedy chcę dodać nową sieć muszę zmieniać styl w systemie. Niestety KDE jest na ogół pisane na starsze wersje Qt i sam zauważyłem problemy ze stylami i uruchamianiem programów kiedy przeszedłem z Qt 4.6 na 4.7.

----------

## dylon

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Spróbuj tak, przełącz styl w KDE na Oxygen lub jakiś domyślny 

 

Mogę sobie style ustawiać dowolnie, ale i tak nie ma żadnej zmiany - w dalszym ciągu jest ten obrzydliwy "faza". Co ciekawe, style dekoracji okien działają poprawnie.

Z wywalającymi się programami jakś udało mi sie poradzić (choć bardziej na zasadzie przypadku) - przkompilowałem po kilka razy (i wersji) pyqt, qt-core, qt-dbus, qt-declarative, qt-gui etc...

Teraz się uruchamiają, ale przyjmują tylko ten paskudny styl faza  :Sad:  - niezależnie od ustawień w kde oraz ich własnych skórek.

----------

## Jacekalex

Gentoo hardened:

```
 eix sys-devel/gcc$

[U] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

.............................

   (4.5)   (~)4.5.1-r1!s{tbz2} ~4.5.2!s{tbz2}

.......   
```

```
qlist -IvU sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1 (gtk hardened mudflap nls nptl openmp)

sys-devel/gcc-4.5.1-r1 (gtk hardened mudflap nls nptl openmp)

sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1
```

GCC 4.5.2 miałem przez 3 godziny, po czym grzecznie wróciłem na 4.5.1.

Najbliższa aktualizacja gcc tylko do wersji stabilnej gcc-4.5.*

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## dylon

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GCC 4.5.2 miałem przez 3 godziny, po czym grzecznie wróciłem na 4.5.1.
> 
> 

 

Sądzisz że to przez to? Zaświtało mi to wstępnie w głowie, ale odrzuciłem pomysł bo nie chciałem znów robić tygodniowej kompilacji (tyle mój procek robi emerge -e system i world)  :Smile: 

----------

